# is it love??



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

what does it mean when a young hen starts trying to preen a male? is it a sign of affection? because the male walks away when she does it.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Kalani (female) preens Kiko's (male) feathers when they are in courting mode (not so much Kiko preening Kalani though). Sometimes he sits for her and other times he walks away (actually more like struts away). They both do a lot of walking away only to get back together during courtship time. Young love, how sweet


----------

